# Some not quite macro with the Fuji 70-300



## SquarePeg (Jul 13, 2021)

Gave the 70-300 a whirl in the garden for some not quite macro shots.  These are hand held, 1/500, f6.4, ISO 400-800 (I was using auto ISO -1 EC).  These were shot in raw because I forgot to rest my camera to raw + jpeg after last use so I converted in camera to Velvia film sim and exported to my iPhone where I cropped them quite a bit.  I’m pretty happy that the lens I bought for its long zoom capabilities can be used up close for macroish shots.  The bokehs not as nice as the 60mm but being able to stand back a bit is helpful not to mention the excellent AF when compared to the slow and sketchy AF on the 60!


----------



## CherylL (Jul 13, 2021)

Great set!  They are all sharp and nice rendering of the background.  Ok now I want this lens!


----------



## Warhorse (Jul 14, 2021)

While I like them all, I am particularly enamored with #1.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jul 14, 2021)

CherylL said:


> Great set!  They are all sharp and nice rendering of the background.  Ok now I want this lens!


I’m very happy with it so far.  I’ve yet to really try the AF tracking.  Princess doesn’t play softball or field hockey any more and I can’t take the dog to the beach to run until after September 30.  Might have to venture to the dog park or go to one of my cousin’s kids little league games to test it out.  



Warhorse said:


> While I like them all, I am particularly enamored with #1.


Thanks!   The butterfly posed for about 10 minutes before flitting away. The last is my favorite-I’m a sucker for flowers on a picket fence.


----------



## jeffashman (Jul 17, 2021)

Nice set!


----------

